# I'm looking for Feedback



## Shaloxeroligon (Jun 28, 2012)

Hello.

I recently posted some of my music on my FA account.  I was hoping to get some constructive feedback about it, because I'm certainly looking to improve.  So, feel free to hop over to my account, give my stuff a listen, and let me know what you think.

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/shaloxeroligon/

I will be posting more as I make it.


----------



## Eaite (Jul 2, 2012)

You are an up and coming artist I'd say.  One thing I noticed from listening to the three submissions you have on your account is that you have a fixation on unconventional time signatures.  I wouldn't say that's a bad thing though, since Rush does a lot of off the wall time signatures in their songs.  Keep practicing and making music my friend!


----------



## Shaloxeroligon (Jul 2, 2012)

Thank you good sir.  I do like the odd time signatures.  I think it stems from my motto "dare to be different."  Most songs these days are in the drab, boring 4/4 all the time, or occasionally break out into 6/8 for the more jazzy pieces.  So, I try to be different from all that, and stick to odd time signatures.  But, yes, I will do my best to keep producing, once I get a bit more money for a new mic.


----------

